# lost throw rope



## B3 (Feb 19, 2007)

yellow stohlquist waist bag in Screaming Quarter Mile, lower CC


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

You need to go back and find it. It is not OK to leave a rope in the river!


----------



## B3 (Feb 19, 2007)

*appreciate the input*



riojedi said:


> You need to go back and find it. It is not OK to leave a rope in the river!


 Thanks for your concern, I am aware that it is not ok to leave a rope, that's why a post was made and every effort was made at the time to recover the rope. Just asking for a little help from my river friends, that's all.


----------

